# Scottish Beginners Machine polishing class - March



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*Scottish Machine Polishing Class.*​
I was in two minds whether to run a class in March. But due to a few messages I have rearranged for Sunday the 3rd of March.​
We are proud to announce a further classes to be held in our Glasgow studio. This class will be a beginners introduction to both the DA and rotary. The classes will be held on Sunday the 3rd March at 10am. We are located in the Cambulang area of Glasgow ​
Both machines will be covered on the day - you will spend the majority of the day working on the machine of your choice and then have the opportunity to spend some time on the other type of machine as well, giving you experience of both! Full details of the class contents are given below​
The classes this year will cost £65 per head.​
The classes will start at 10am and will finish in the late afternoon / early evening: we won't put an exact time on finishing as we aim for a relaxed an enjoyable day where we can spend as much time going over things as is required. Full details of locations, times, and the all important lunch arrangements will be PMd to you in advance of the class after signing up.​
To sign up for a class, simply post up below your name and the class you would like to attend and I will add your name to the reserve list. Once payment is received you will be forwarded on to the main list and your place on the day confirmed. Please note that places on the main list are added on a first come, first served basis as far as payments go. So please be aware of this to save disappointments. We are limiting the classes to a maximum of 6. At Present until conformation that Dave Kg will be in attendance.​
These classes are very much hands on. As we feel this it is the only way to learn and master machine polishing and we also restrict these classes to a 6 to 1 ratio. This is to give people on the class as much time as they require and also benefit from the advice from the tutors on the day. So please do not turn up with your 3 pieces on​
Machine Polishing Beginners Class​
Building on the success of these classes over the last 5 years We are once again proud to offer up place to all members on Dw and other forums. Since the early day of 2008. These classes have grown and changed with the ever changing market. We aim to stay one step ahead of the game. So the members can benefit from different techniques and ways to get the best out of the day.​
This class is designed to introduce you to machine polishing, both by DA and rotary (with a focus on the machine of your choice), starting from the basics. No prior knowledge is assumed! The class covers the basics of paint correction in theory, then machine control in practice, paint assessment, choosing pads and polishes, paint correction, refining and final assessment, introduction to severe correction (compounding), filling, paintwork protection. The aim is to introduce you to the skills and techniques required to produce top class finishes.​
The class is ideal if you are new to machine polishing and looking to get into it and learn the basic skills needed to make your car's paintwork look its best. If you are contemplating machine polishing and wondering what benefits it can have for your car this class will show you what can be achieved. Plus you will get the opportunity to try out several different machines (Kestral DAS-6, DAS - 6 Pro, Meguiars G220, Makita 9227CB, Festool RAP-150, Festool RAP-80, Festoll Rotex 125, Flex 3401, 3M Rotary & the new G220 V2), pads and polishes so if you have not yet bought your machine polishing kit, try out the machines and products and see what work for you best before you invest!​
The day will be rounded off with an opportunity to put everything you have learned and practiced to the test in a fun competition (which is opt-out if you don't want to take part, but where's the fun in that?!). A region of the car will be damaged with swirls. You will have to assess the paint finish, measure its thicknesses, and correct the paint to a level you feel happy with safely. We are not looking for full correction, we will be looking for the best results in the safest way to the long term life of the paint. So you'll have to assess the paint and justify your choices. And of course, produce the finish! Its all for fun, but also serves to put into practice everything you've learned on the day.​
We look forward to seeing you on the day and hope you benefit from all the experience on hand.​
Gordon.​
Sunday the 3rd March.​
1. Ravinder​
2. shariain​
3. Matt B​
4. MaDGoeff​
5. chrissyronald​
6. Dave28​
Reserve List.​
1. dombaird​
2. heed​
3. Davie87​
4. ​
5. ​
6. ​








​








​








​








​


----------



## dombaird (Jan 10, 2013)

I would like to attend, when your ready pm payment details


----------



## Shariain (Feb 6, 2013)

I would like to attend this class. Just need to make sure I'm not working on that day.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

These classes are well worth attending. I've been on beginners and advanced and wouldn't get half the results I get without them.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Nanoman said:


> These classes are well worth attending. I've been on beginners and advanced and wouldn't get half the results I get without them.


 Remember you well and this is not in a bad way. Since followed your work and seen your Audi in person. Credit to you and your dedication. Thanks for the feedback :thumb:

I will also send out the first PM to Dom And Sharian. 
Gordon


----------



## Davie87 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi, interested in attending this class, but will have to check shifts
Iam a newbie to forum  ...unsure how to join this class???


----------



## Shariain (Feb 6, 2013)

Payment sent tonight


----------



## heed (Feb 1, 2013)

Interested in this as well. Will need to get some posts up first to works PM's!!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Davie87 said:


> Hi, interested in attending this class, but will have to check shifts
> Iam a newbie to forum  ...unsure how to join this class???


 Will forward you a PM just now. Thank You for showing interest 


Shariain said:


> Payment sent tonight


 Added yo name to the confirmed list. Thank you for the payment. 


heed said:


> Interested in this as well. Will need to get some posts up first to works PM's!!


 Will forward you a PM just now. Thank You for showing interest.:thumb: I would either head off and welcome a few Newbies or head of into the showroom or studio. This will get your post count up to 10.


----------



## heed (Feb 1, 2013)

PM received. Will reply in T-minus 8 posts....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

If your planning to hold one of these later in the month or early April let me know as I wont be back in the UK till 15th March.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

heed said:


> PM received. Will reply in T-minus 8 posts....


 Good evening. Just in case there has been some issue. I just thought I would mention that I have not received any pms from you with regards this matter. Only posting in case you are awaiting on any replies.


barrybudden said:


> If your planning to hold one of these later in the month or early April let me know as I wont be back in the UK till 15th March.


 At this present time. I am unsure as to any further classes in the near future. But will keep you in mind it something crops up.
Thanks again for showing an interest.
Gordon.


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

I will most certainly like a place on this please. Can you pm me details please. My brother could be interested too. Just going to cash in a Christmas present. ;-)


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Matt B said:


> I will most certainly like a place on this please. Can you pm me details please. My brother could be interested too. Just going to cash in a Christmas present. ;-)


 Your wish is my command and sent over just there.
Thank you for showing an interest.
Gordon.


----------



## MaDGeoff (Feb 12, 2013)

Are place still available, if so could you let me know an address where to bring you the payment?


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

Payment has been sent. Really looking forward to this. Been meaning to go to one of these for 3 years now.

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID5HF127557S8683133)


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

I am interested in putting my name down


----------



## Dave28 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Gordon, would like to join the beginners group on the 3rd, could you add my name if there is space and give me details of where to pay
David q


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

MaDGeoff said:


> Are place still available, if so could you let me know an address where to bring you the payment?


 Sent :thumb:


Chrissyronald said:


> I am interested in putting my name down


 Sent :thumb:


Matt B said:


> Payment has been sent. Really looking forward to this. Been meaning to go to one of these for 3 years now.
> 
> Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID5HF127557S8683133)


 Thank you :thumb:


Dave28 said:


> Hi Gordon, would like to join the beginners group on the 3rd, could you add my name if there is space and give me details of where to pay
> David q


 Sent :thumb:

Mrs C


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Payment sent this morning.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

MaDGeoff said:


> Are place still available, if so could you let me know an address where to bring you the payment?





Dave28 said:


> Hi Gordon, would like to join the beginners group on the 3rd, could you add my name if there is space and give me details of where to pay
> David q





Chrissyronald said:


> Payment sent this morning.


 Thank you and I have added your names to the confirmed list. I will leave the rest to Gordon when he gets back and new messages will no doubt be sent over the weekend.

Mrs C. :wave:


----------



## ChrisEG6 (Dec 26, 2012)

Gordon will you be running any more prior to summer would love to come to this one but i have a bill for my car at the end of the month  would defo be at the next one if i still havent got the hang of the da by then  cheers, chris


----------



## MaDGeoff (Feb 12, 2013)

Good to meet you today Gordon and am looking forward to becoming a polishing pro by the end of the 3rd March! 
Do not think the missus quite understands what its all about because she said i can get some practice in by washing the dishes....... luckily i got out of it by saying washing up liquid is a big no no.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Final pms have been sent out this evening for this weekends up and coming class.
As mentioned in the last class be aware this is an open workshop and you will be required to get down and dirty as it were. Also be aware kneeing at the side of a car can be chilly so again dress appropriately.
See you all on Sunday.
Gordon.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

caledonia said:


> Remember you well and this is not in a bad way. Since followed your work and seen your Audi in person. Credit to you and your dedication. Thanks for the feedback :thumb:


Audi is gone now. Replaced with this badboy. Paint harder than granite but managed to improve it a little using the things you and DaveKG taught last year as you can see...

Before









After (the best I could get in the fading light)









And another just before I called it a day


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Very Nice Grant. New cars looking well and certainly a more rewarding colour to see the quality achieved. I also saw a post from you while I was browsing. If you require an bit of guidance on the said mentioned polish. I am sure I can few up a few minutes Sunday Mid afternoon if your free.
Gordon.


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

Well after a 152 mile trip. I'm home. 

Have to say the day was worth every penny. The knowledge that Gordon has and his ability to pass it on is extraordinary. Thoroughly enjoyed it even if it was a tad chilly. 

Now I'll need to re read my notes and make sure they make sense. And put it into practise. 

Thanks Gordon for your time and patience.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Echo the above statement. Thank you Gordon.


----------



## Shariain (Feb 6, 2013)

+1 on above statements. It was a very informative day and a great way to gain confidence so I can tackle my own car. 

Thank you for your time and expertise.


----------



## Dave28 (Apr 3, 2011)

Great day big thanks to Gordon, very informative and gives you the confidence to have a go on your own car

Thanks again David


----------



## MaDGeoff (Feb 12, 2013)

Yep it was a good training day, not so good when i got home and told her what i NEEDED to buy now....... ho hum.:buffer:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Matt B said:


> Well after a 152 mile trip. I'm home.
> 
> Have to say the day was worth every penny. The knowledge that Gordon has and his ability to pass it on is extraordinary. Thoroughly enjoyed it even if it was a tad chilly.
> 
> ...





Ravinder said:


> Echo the above statement. Thank you Gordon.





Shariain said:


> +1 on above statements. It was a very informative day and a great way to gain confidence so I can tackle my own car.
> 
> Thank you for your time and expertise.





Dave28 said:


> Great day big thanks to Gordon, very informative and gives you the confidence to have a go on your own car
> 
> Thanks again David





MaDGeoff said:


> Yep it was a good training day, not so good when i got home and told her what i NEEDED to buy now....... ho hum.:buffer:


 Thanks for all the great feedback. But I also must say I had a very enjoyable day also. In all the years that these classes have run it never fails to amaze me the joy I get from meeting like minded individuals like yourselves. Makes the day so easy when individuals have a thirst for knowledge and an interesting in achieving there goals. 
Thanks for a great day one and all. Hope to see you all in the future. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

i would also like to say a huge thank you to Gordon for sharing his wealth of knowledge with us and giving me the confidence to attack the car.


----------



## jimboxl (Dec 11, 2008)

Are there any further classes arranged? Very interested in attending and learning.
James


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

jimboxl said:


> Are there any further classes arranged? Very interested in attending and learning.
> James


 At present I cannot give an exact answer. May will be the earliest if at all. March and April are fully booked up a only a few dates left in May, I will have a look at my diary tomorrow and see what can be arranged. 
Gordon.


----------



## gas man (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Gordon
im a newbie to the forum , really impressed with the knowlage thats on the forum
can you put me down for a place on your next available course .
cheers grahame


----------

